

Show HN: Tuple Markup Language – An all-purpose (Lisp-inspired) markup language - electrograv
https://github.com/judnich/TupleMarkup

======
imagem
Pretty chill. I'd use that over HTML any day, and I don't see what technical
advantage JSON would really have over this.

And nice touch with the "|", by the way. I really prefer that over ":".

